# Irish Open Golf Championship



## petereoin (Jun 29, 2013)

My first outing shooting golf

1.)



PJF_4311.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

2.)



PJF_4301.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

3.)



PJF_4117.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

4.)



PJF_4485.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

5.)



PJF_4495.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

6.) Carton House Hotel



PJF_4077.jpg by petereoin1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Dick (Jun 29, 2013)

What lens did you use? I really like the blurred backgrounds.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice series. I really like the first picture. Nice job.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dick said:


> What lens did you use? I really like the blurred backgrounds.



+1...with what camera body?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2013)

All the EXIF is in there, 400 f2.8 L IS and a 1D MkIII apart from the last one which was the 70-200 f2.8 @ 70mm.

What I am really surprised by is the use of iso expansion to 50, this has been shown to reduce image quality, not very relevant at these sizes I admit, but a strange choice to my mind.


----------



## petereoin (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for looking and for taking the time to post a comment.




privatebydesign said:


> All the EXIF is in there, 400 f2.8 L IS and a 1D MkIII apart from the last one which was the 70-200 f2.8 @ 70mm.
> 
> What I am really surprised by is the use of iso expansion to 50, this has been shown to reduce image quality, not very relevant at these sizes I admit, but a strange choice to my mind.



If you look at all of the Exif data you will find that some of my shots were at 50 iso. I was getting anywhere between 1000 and 2000+ shutter speed. Some of the background were distracting, so I decided to stay at 2.8 and reduce the iso instead of the aperture. Image quality was not reduced


----------



## Northstar (Aug 11, 2013)

nice shots, I like the shot of Paddy!


----------

